# How To Disassemble a Mosin-Nagant



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

The Model 91/30 Mosin-Nagant rifle is one of the most commonly available items in the military surplus market. In this video, I show how to perform a basic disassembly of the rifle to prepare it for degreasing. To see how to disassemble a Mosin-Nagant&#8217;s bolt, click here. [There is a video that cannot be displayed [...] 

More...


----------

